

Saving money is cool. Saving time is cooler - deric_cahill
http://www.meetzimni.com

======
deric_cahill
Zimni is featured on Product Hunt today!
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/zimni](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/zimni)

Zimni is where you can receive personalized & expert advice when you're
shopping for a new electronic. We are literally, "product hunters", & we
guarantee that we hunt for the best products at the best price. We hope we get
the chance to blow your minds with our awesome research skills... We're going
to research so hard it may become professional sport!! :P

Whether it's going on a picnic, reading a book or watching a movie with your
cat, we want you to spend your time doing what you love. Submit what you're
shopping for to Zimni, and let us get to work.

